# South Jersey/ Philly herf



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Eyesack and I are thinking about getting a herf going sometime in January in the Philly area. We hope to make it a big one. New herfers encouraged as neither one of us have ever herfed before. hahaha. Anyway. Post up here if there is any chance you might be interested. Comments or suggestions also welcomed, but right now we're just gauging interest. Thanks guys (and girls).


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

OOO MEE MEE I WANT IN! haha I think if it's not TOO big we could go to Mahogany or Holt's (I've been told Holt's owns Mahogany), and I hear there's a B&M in Princeton that Johnny Smokestar can tell us more about.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm interested. The only place i have to smoke is my screen porch. That time of year, I'm really ready for a climate controlled smoke!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet! To the DelMemBr for you! loL!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

accigar said:


> I'm interested. The only place i have to smoke is my screen porch. That time of year, I'm really ready for a climate controlled smoke!


I hear you. I'm tired of freezing my :|:| off!!!! Who else is interested?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I am interested. When you come up with a tentative date(s) and if it's at Mahogany, someone will need to call to make a reservation.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a side note guys, this is not a holiday gift-exchanging party, just a nice winter-time herf! So no man-hood swinging contests lol. If you wanna flex your e-peen, go on a bombing run! =P Feel free to trade smokes or whatever, but let's keep the focus of this on puffing!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> I am interested. When you come up with a tentative date(s) and if it's at Mahogany, someone will need to call to make a reservation.


Yep, we're working on the date Dave, once we have the list of people and a date we'll set up the reservation!


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

funny you guys mention this as i was going to do the same thing. being a new fish in sea of PUFF.com i was going to wait a bit. 

i know most of the cigar places with in an hour or so area of Philadelphia. i'm not a 100% sure but i don't think Holt's own's Mahogany anymore. not sure how reputable my source is. i believe the owners name is Piazza.parking is terrible in that area just so you know.

the shop near Princeton i hear is nice if it's the one located by the mall. a cigar friend works in that area and was just there the other night.

i have a shop near me that holds about 11. 3 flat screens decent parking lot in a nice neighborhood. restaurants and pizza places close by. very easy to get to from 95 and the turnpike. decent prices on cigars as well. 6 for the price of 5


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

My place isn't South, but it's not far. Right off NJTPK exit 9 and plenty of parking. You're all welcome.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, thanks you two! That's very kind and generous of y'all. We'll have to see the geographical situations of possible attendees first. KP was actually telling me last night about you, Don! New Brunswick is a little far for me, but do-able. We'll probably know by the end of this week or early next week.


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> My place isn't South, but it's not far. Right off NJTPK exit 9 and plenty of parking. You're all welcome.


Thanks man. We should def. get together at your place sometime even if it's not with this group.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Thanks man. We should def. get together at your place sometime even if it's not with this group.


Anyone able to go to *Don Francisco *this weekend?

I've been dieing to smoke, but it's too cold out there now.

In Jan. how about Famous in Easton Pa? I'll want to smoke then too :rotfl:


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Francisco said:


> My place isn't South, but it's not far. Right off NJTPK exit 9 and plenty of parking. You're all welcome.


I say we all go to Don's. I used to live in east brunswick some time ago.

I've been trying to plan a date to go to your shop.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Seems there's a good amount of interest in heading north to New Brunswick... I was hopin on staying further south, but I'll go where the group takes us! There's a lot of good food eats up there =D


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Let me know when and I'll bring in a few bottles of different stuff for sampling as well. Of course, you'll have to serve yourselves. :boohoo:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Count me in.
I have Herfed many times at Mahagony and it's a nice place to get together. I like it.
As for the South Jersey people. You are always welcome to my Garage. It's still a garage but it has heat, tv, table, stools, lazyboys, dart board, stuff ya know.
Just a thought.

As for the other places, please keep me in the loop.
I'm usually up for anything. Time permitting.

B
By the way I'm exit 5 of the NJTP
So some of you are pretty close.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

I would be definitely interested in attending the Philly area herf


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

iRace559 said:


> I say we all go to Don's. I used to live in east brunswick some time ago.
> 
> I've been trying to plan a date to go to your shop.


Count me in for Don's whenver. I'm only 15 minutes away. Who wants to set a date. Lew- is there a certain night we should think about doing or staying away from?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

How does Saturday the 19th or Sunday the 20th sound? That would put us about a week and a half from now. The week after that is Xmas, the week after Xmas is the day after New Year's. Then we get into January.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

eyesack said:


> How does Saturday the 19th or Sunday the 20th sound? That would put us about a week and a half from now. The week after that is Xmas, the week after Xmas is the day after New Year's. Then we get into January.


Both good for me.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Alrighty Kev, let's give it till the end of the week to see about everyone's availability!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Any night or weekend is good by me. I am having an EO event the 16th from 6-9pm. There will be specials on 601 and Cubao and some give-aways - just food for thought.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> How does Saturday the 19th or Sunday the 20th sound? That would put us about a week and a half from now. The week after that is Xmas, the week after Xmas is the day after New Year's. Then we get into January.


Sunday the 20th at Don's sounds good to me. Anyone else?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the sound of kickin' back on a Sunday with some BOTL's and a stick or two...


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Any mentioned date is ok with me but Philly is about as far North as I want to go (or a south Jersey equivalent).


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Sunday the 20th at Don's is good for me. What time? The Jets play at 1 and the Giants play late at 8:30 in case anyone cares.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Sunday the 20th at Don's is good for me. What time? The Jets play at 1 and the Giants play late at 8:30 in case anyone cares.


The 20th is good for me too. I'm thinking late afternoon 2, 3, 4?
How is that with everyone else? :wave:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

1 or 2 is better for me, as i'm coming from about an hour and a half away depending on traffic.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Would be nice to make it and learn a thing or two from pros but perhaps next time. You guys enjoy your smokes and take some pix  

PS. Go Giants !!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm making an executive decision. Sunday the 20th at 2 o clock at Don Francisco's out Rt 18 in East Brunswcik. Hope to see many of you there. It's right off exit 9 on the turnpike. This is ok Lew?

So far I think we have 4 people. Anyone else?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Woot! Herf tiemz nao! lol can't wait to see y'all there! 

Don't worry my fellow south-jersey-ites/delaware people, next one will be in Philly area. Maybe then it'll be warm out again =D


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

variable said:


> The 20th is good for me too. I'm thinking late afternoon 2, 3, 4?
> How is that with everyone else? :wave:


 Okay first of all, are we getting together to somke, or watch football? It has been me expierence that a herf usually runs longer that planned for. Why not start at 12:00? I will be there if you guys will have me.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Kev, let's go with 12:00, so we can hang out/buy cigars/ maybe eat something before the game starts? Good point, John and heck yes, we'd love to have you! New bike btw? lol what's good/cheap food around there?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Kev, let's go with 12:00, so we can hang out/buy cigars/ maybe eat something before the game starts? Good point, John and heck yes, we'd love to have you! New bike btw? lol what's good/cheap food around there?


 I will ask my daughter... she lived in NB for a while... i also heard the Rutgers grease trucks are okay lol. The bike is a 1978 Honda XL 350 with 800 original miles on it. I bought it from the original owner for a song, and flipped it for 2000 dollars. You should have seen it... it looked like it was on the showroom floor. when the owner put it away, he had Honda do the prep, right down to fogging the cylinder. BTW, those are the original Nitto tires on it-no cracking! Sorry about the hijack...


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Sunday the 20th will be fine. Store opens at 10 a.m. so start whenever. There's plenty of places that have decent food and deliver. I'll have something there to drink (rum, tequila. beer, and maybe something else) so someone bring the mixers (soda, lemons, tonic, etc.). Sounds great!

Oh, don't bring too many cigar, I have plenty!

Let's get a headcount so we can figure how much we'll need.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Remember... The owner has graciously let us use his store to herf. When there, buy some cigars... Even if you don't smoke them there do it. it is the right thing to do...


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Noon sounds great everybody. See you there. Make sure you try his house brand cigars-rolled on premises. I'm gonna scarf up some barber poles.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am in... Se you all there. be there, or be square!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sunday the 20th at 12 o clock at Don Francisco's !*

As far as food, plenty of food in that area - Micky D's, B King, and a Dunkin' Donuts next door, Starbuks across the road and Rutgers grease trucks are not too far away. :whoo::clap2:

I am also looking forward to the Don's hand rolled smokes.

Hope the weather is good so we could ride motorcycles there, but I'm not betting on that.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks at this point to be 4 of us, I'll PM Dave to see if he can make it. Any volunteers for mixers? I can see if I can get my hands on some Coke (1-2 two litres cool?). Thank you again, Mr. Lew/Don Fransisco for opening your shop to us, it is very, very appreciated!


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

i may be interested in heading up if you guys don't mind. 
when do you need an answer by ?

and there are plenty of places to eat in the area. not sure if it's still there but i'm pretty sure a Baja Fresh is close by. man they made a nice shrimp soft taco(off the menu now)


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Of course you can bro! Make that 5! =D


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Smokey, hope you can make it.

As far as food, see some of the prior posts.

Looking forward to meeting you at Don's.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Wanna try some Mama Juana? ainkiller:


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

How was it guys ? Cloudy  ?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Next weekend Jay lol, 20th is next weekend =P. IDK what Mama Juana lol sounds like whacky tobaccy tho haaha jk


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Next weekend Jay lol, 20th is next weekend =P. IDK what Mama Juana lol sounds like whacky tobaccy tho haaha jk


Ooops. LOL. Stressful GIANTS game got me all confused.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Next weekend Jay lol, 20th is next weekend =P. IDK what Mama Juana lol sounds like whacky tobaccy tho haaha jk


You come and you'll find out! :kicknuts:


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Wanna try some Mama Juana? ainkiller:


I'll try a shot Lew :mrgreen:

From your last trip ?


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

variable said:


> I'll try a shot Lew :mrgreen:
> 
> From your last trip ?


Just like a cigar, better aged. :behindsofa:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Don Francisco said:


> You come and you'll find out! :kicknuts:


Hahaha! I'll be stickin to coke thanks hehe! 6 days and countin'! oooh I'm so excited!


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

Don Francisco's is having a 601 event today or tomorrow for those interested.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Of course you can bro! Make that 5! =D


thanks 



variable said:


> Hi Smokey, hope you can make it.
> 
> As far as food, see some of the prior posts.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you at Don's.


yeah i'm hoping to but it's kind of a hike. those d*mn Joisey taxes don't make it any easier blaaah.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Smoke Rises said:


> Don Francisco's is having a 601 event today or tomorrow for those interested.


Tomorrow 6-9 pm


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

This sounds good to me as well!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome! Glad you can make it bro! 4 more days!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Fridge has Presidente beer waiting for you.


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I could go, Ive got a bad cold... even water tastes funny to me!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I hear ya Matt. I have a slight throat infection right now (not from smoking cigars)... Lesson was for me, don't go out detailing cars in weather like this in a non-heated garage for 6 hours of being cold and wet... I'm on antibiotics so I should be fine for Sunday. Shi7, I better be!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone worried about the snow? I'm hoping it's decent enough for you folks who are traveling. Let's just wait until Sunday and worry about it then. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah i was on the fence about going before the storm. the things are looking i will most likely be sitting this one out. one of these days i'll make it to Don's.

unless someone wants to pick me up lol. i'm right off the 95 exit 
a nice black limo should be sufficent


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Smokey, how far are ya from Philly? If anything I might be able to swing by and scoop you up, weather permitting!

Not really a limo or anything luxurious... but it's black!









If you don't mind your spleen falling out over potholes I'll try to keep the racecar driving to a minimum... =P

Let's hope Sunday's a go guys! If not, we can always try to schedule a rain- -er... snow-date lol


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hey Smokey, how far are ya from Philly? If anything I might be able to swing by and scoop you up, weather permitting!
> 
> Not really a limo or anything luxurious... but it's black!
> 
> ...


wait i have to ask would the ride be with or without the top up ? does it have a top ? lol 
if not i do own ski goggles and -20 gloves. might have to break out a SHOEI fullface.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha it does have a top, this year! Rarely does it ever go up, but I belieeeeve it's a good time to lol! jeeez it's snowzin out there! IDK whether to be happy or sad or scared lol they didn't do ANYTHING about the roads! no salt or sand, nothing! =( and I think it may be too much snow to go driftin in =(


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hahaha it does have a top, this year! Rarely does it ever go up, but I belieeeeve it's a good time to lol! jeeez it's snowzin out there! IDK whether to be happy or sad or scared lol they didn't do ANYTHING about the roads! no salt or sand, nothing! =( and I think it may be too much snow to go driftin in =(


break out the rally wheels and tires and feather the throttle and don't let off . Vrrrooooom.

yeah it's coming down but i'm hoping the wind blows it off my property. just called a girl i know and asked her if she had a shovel and if so to get it and her azz over here to start clearing off my sidewalk


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Smoke Rises said:


> just called a girl i know and asked her if she had a shovel and if so to get it and her azz over here to start clearing off my sidewalk


Haha, nice. That's the way to do it. I'm sure you're gonna pick out a nice stogie to light up while you watch her shovel, right???


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I just came back from "sledding" which was really helping all the driving noobs out there get un-stuck with my buddy's gf's pickup lol. I hope the plow the roads by tomorrow...


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

There are some dumb people out there. How many of those people really needed to be on the roads right now?


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Haha, nice. That's the way to do it. I'm sure you're gonna pick out a nice stogie to light up while you watch her shovel, right???


have you seen it out there ? one isn't going to be enough.
so i'm thinking something sweet and spicy to start off with and if watching her in an olympic spandex ski suit doesn't warm me up enough i might have to go with something with more pepper. :laugh: can't even open my front door right now, may have to jump out of window :noidea:



eyesack said:


> Well, I just came back from "sledding" which was really helping all the driving noobs out there get un-stuck with my buddy's gf's pickup lol. I hope the plow the roads by tomorrow...


girlfriends pick up truck , ummm yep you live in Jersey:mrgreen:. did you take your skateboard out for a drive with the top down ? Bill Murray in Caddy Shack , " i don't think the heavy stuff's gonna come down for quite a while "


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

:r funny stuff man


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> :r funny stuff man


know what else is funny ? the girl in your avatar looks like an ex , if i can find the picture i'll show it to ya. no she isn't the one i called but did live in Jersey and owned a pickup truck. true story.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

that's awesome. I'd like to see that pic. In case you didn't know there was a lot of controversy over my avatar. But many people requested that I restore her. I'm glad too cause she's fn hotttt!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Smoke Rises said:


> did you take your skateboard out for a drive with the top down ? Bill Murray in Caddy Shack , " i don't think the heavy stuff's gonna come down for quite a while "


lol nah after my buddy's gf's 4x4 pickup was gettin stuck i figured it'd be a bad idea, specially since the snows up to the hood of my car now =peep:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Kev, I think we may have to try a snow date on this man, what do you think? I'll pm you my cell number, so call/txt me tomorrow in the mornin if you still wanna do this, but I don't think for the safety of the group, that it would be a good idea given how the roads were/are... Who knows it could get better, but yeaaah... I don't really want to risk it at this point. All I know is I think I'm looking at about 18 inches of snow outside my window... 

Thoughts/opinions/suggestions/comments all welcomed guys!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Hey Kev, I think we may have to try a snow date on this man, what do you think? I'll pm you my cell number, so call/txt me tomorrow in the mornin if you still wanna do this, but I don't think for the safety of the group, that it would be a good idea given how the roads were/are... Who knows it could get better, but yeaaah... I don't really want to risk it at this point. All I know is I think I'm looking at about 18 inches of snow outside my window...
> 
> Thoughts/opinions/suggestions/comments all welcomed guys!


I think that's the best move. I can't even see my car right now. What are you doing up at 4:19am? Crazy mofo! Anyway- I'll get in touch with all soon to find a better date and I'll post it as "DON FRANCISISCO HERF" so it's more accurate of a thread title. Until then, stay in and enjoy the snow.... Sorry guys.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Jazzmunkee said:


> I think that's the best move. I can't even see my car right now. What are you doing up at 4:19am? Crazy mofo! Anyway- I'll get in touch with all soon to find a better date and I'll post it as "DON FRANCISISCO HERF" so it's more accurate of a thread title. Until then, stay in and enjoy the snow.... Sorry guys.


Sounds good. I am here in case any stragglers show up. :clock:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

It's all good Kev, don't be sorry man lol. This is just one of those times that unforeseen forces came and made our goals improbable/impossible today lol. Doesn't mean next time won't be better tho! Thank you again, Lew, for offering your assistance sir.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Sounds good. I am here in case any stragglers show up. :clock:


I'm going to try to straggle over there around 1ish, so warm up the beer! (It is cold out there :mrgreen

I hope some of you can make it there also, and hope everyone else stays safe and is able to do this another time.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Went to Don Francisco's today and had a fantastic time. The roads were not too bad (stayed on the main roads). Sat with Lew and some of his regulars and watched the Jets game. Had some good conversation with the guys there and of course, Presidente beer and Mama Juana. 

As for the smokes, I got a few of the Don Francisco's hand rolled and an Oliva V Lancero (I've been dying to try this for a long time). Lew also gave me a smoke that is not often found here 

All in all, I had a wonderful time and look forward to going back there again soon. Anyone want to set the next date?


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> I'll get in touch with all soon to find a better date and I'll post it as "DON FRANCISISCO HERF" so it's more accurate of a thread title.


I will be on the look out for that ! Keep us all posted.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Guys check back in the Events section > Eastern. We have rescheduled the herf if it is okay with everyone!


----------

